# [Resolved] Taskbar Windows Missing



## JBurke1 (Oct 18, 2002)

I have a W98SE PC that works fine in every aspect except that when you have an open window and go to minimize it, it will not apear on the task bar on bottom. Actually nothing apears in the task bar. If you toggle (Alt+Tab) you can get to the 'minimized' window. If you check Task Manager while the window is 'minimized' it shows as still being active. 
I do have the 'Quick Launch' toolbar appering on bottom as well next to it and that one works fine. I have tried re-installing the OS but still same. I do believe its some Registry setting that is messed up, but which one? 
Any ideas would be appreciated, I have checked all over MS's site, but have found nothing.

 Jerry


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Welcome to TSG, jerry.

Have you tried deleting the "stuckrects" entry in the registry?

http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=KB;EN-US;Q247502&

Click Start>Run and enter *regedit*

Then navigate to the key:

HKEY_CURRENT_USER\Software\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Explorer\StuckRects

Right Click on StuckRects and delete it. Then try rebooting.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

There was a recent post here about exactly the same problem. It was caused by a certain file running in the background. It had been Downloaded with a screensaver program. Would you please have a look for this file. And if you find it, in which Folder is it located? Its name is:
*OTMS.EXE*

You can go to start>Run and type msinfo32

Press enter

Click the + in front of Software environment and then choose running tasks. Have a look there to see if it is running in the background.


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

If you do find that it is running or exists on the hard drive, first go to MSconfig>Startup group and look for an entry named pmedia. Uncheck it and reboot.

Then go into the Folder where you found OTMS.EXE and there should be an uninstaller present. Run it.


----------



## JBurke1 (Oct 18, 2002)

It worked MOSAIC1....
The file OTMS.EXE was located in my C:\Program Files\Common Files\Media folder. I ran your instructions and it corrected the problem. It seems to have been accioated with a program call WinSrv Reg ???

Thanks again!

Rollin' Rog, I never got to try your solution so Im not sure if that would of corrected it....


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Probably not, this seems to be a fairly unique conflict, certainly one I've never seen before. Glad to mark this "resolved".

I'm not sure what winsrv.reg might be; although there is a legitimate "winsrv.dll", it is not something that would be running in most configurations. I think it would be a good idea to do a thorough virus and trojan scan. If you don't have any installed AV you can update and run, you might try an online scan here.

http://www.pandasoftware.com/activescan/


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

JBurke1,
I'm glad to hear that. In that Media folder, there should be an uninstall. You can run it now that you have disabled this in Msconfig.

Rog,
I thought the same thing in the other thread too. I advised a virus scan. It turns out the name is an unfortunate choice. Not a virus. Here's a link to the other thread.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?threadid=97683&highlight=OTMS.exe


----------



## Rollin' Rog (Dec 9, 2000)

Tx Mo'. Ya' really ought to "report" your own threads "resolved" -- that way they they get read for sure


----------



## ShineOn (Oct 24, 2002)

This hit one of my users today. Apparently, it is a program installed by "Permissioned Media," when you select a link to an electronic "greeting card" that was sent via email.

Funny thing is, the sender of the "greeting card" claims not to have sent it, and that a number of people in the sender's address book received it. The fact that it causes the taskbar not to display active programs is kinda fishy, too.

www.permissionedmedia.com does have a "FAQ" that tells how to "uninstall Permedia Ads" which simply says to uninstall "WinSrv Reg" via "Add/Remove Programs."

I am going to block anything to or from that site... I don't like adware in my environment in any case. It's even worse when it causes problems like this, and shows trojan-horse-like activity.


----------



## SZtheDY (Oct 25, 2002)

I just had a issue where one of my salesmen recieved a e-card and dowloaded the software from Permissoned Media and instantly everyone in her addressbook recievd a copy of the e-card. Seems like I have not trained my users very well because several of them downloaded the software and the same thing happened. So I ended up with a email storm.
The only place I could find any information on this was at your site so I signed up 
Do you know anything more about this ??
McAfee did not pick it up as a virus however we did find a MS Outlook security patch from 2001 that is supposed to surpress auto-sending of mass emails. If you think that would be helpful I will post the file name

The Permissioned Media site is a off shore company


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

SZtheDY,
There's a post with the answers you need in the Security Forum here.
Here's the link:
http://forums.techguy.org/t101117/s48680fce08a910cdd399c6fa6f35e07e.html


----------



## Giraffe Hntr (Oct 25, 2002)

As for the e-card advertising trick, the actually explain it in the first line of the license agreement. when tou install the *WinSrv Reg* Program 

_1. Consent to E-Mail Your Contacts. As part of the installation process, Permissioned Media will access your MicroSoft Outlook(r) Contacts list and send an e-mail to persons on your Contacts list inviting them to download FriendGreetings or related products. By downloading, installing, accessing or using the FriendGreetings, you authorize Permissioned Media to access your MicroSoft(r) Outlook(r) Contacts list and to send a personalized e-mail message to persons on your Contact list. IF YOU DO NOT WANT US TO ACCESS YOUR CONTACT LIST AND SEND AN E-MAIL MESSAGE TO PERSONS ON THAT LIST, DO NOT DOWNLOAD, INSTALL, ACCESS OR USE FRIENDGREETINGS._

I did a quick writeup Here


----------



## SZtheDY (Oct 25, 2002)

I just found a posting for this bug on McAfee's site it is not YaYa. 
This virus was identified late yesterday 
It is being called Friend Greeting application


----------



## cnm (Oct 22, 2002)

He he he look at this http://www.lurkhere.com/forum600.html

6. "RE: Team ----- resignation"
Oct-25-02, 05:36 PM (EDT) 
Here's some funny info; dotster.com who is an upper level domain is getting hit real hard. Dotster.com is the DNS registrar for ----- but it is also the same DNS for FriendGreetings.com which is a new email malware being propagated. Story here;
http://www.lurkhere.com/cgi-bin/forums/dcboard.cgi?az=read_count&om=71&omm=&forum=DCForumID18
So IMO, that makes the web doubly safe at the moment. 
-


----------



## Mosaic1 (Aug 17, 2001)

cnm,
I see you are new here. I would like to say welcome. I would also like to express my opinion about that remark you quoted. I had read it at SpywareInfo. I didn't like it there. And I don't like seeing it quoted here. It is a remark made by someone with a personal vendetta against Lava Soft. 

And it is not one bit amusing. Over the past couple years, Lava Soft with their ground breaking software has cured more sick computers on this and other Forums than I could even begin to count. 

Whatever is going on now, let's not bring this nasty and spiteful attitude over here. 

Just my opinion. 

Mo


----------



## cnm (Oct 22, 2002)

My bad, I guess. I wasn't paying any attention to the part about Lavasoft. Should have cut that out of my post.

I just thought it was hilarious that the GreetingCard spammer was being hit with (it's own?) DDOS. I still do.


----------



## ShineOn (Oct 24, 2002)

It doesn't surprise me a bit that this malware exploits both user gullibility and Outlook. That's why Outlook is not permitted in my company. I wish I could "outlaw" Hotmail, too... 

We get lots of crap from the outside, but don't propagate the stuff that exploits Outlook. The ones with their own SMTP engine are harder to stop, but also like to use the Outlook address book. 

We use an SMTP antivirus gateway, and have stopped thousands of Klez, Yaha and even Nimda from coming in, mostly from people using Hotmail. Why Microsoft doesn't have antivirus preventing Hotmail from spreading virii is beyond me. 

So much for "trustworthy computing."

VTY,

ShineOn.


"Did you exchange a walk-on part in a war for a lead role in a cage?"
- Waters


----------



## carlw (Nov 1, 2002)

Thanks everyone. I'm new to this kind of thing and you folks helped me solve this annoying problem. One further note to Mosaic1's instructions: In my configuration, there wasn't anything in the startup group called pmedia. So I just unchecked everything that looked like it had to do with the taskbar, and that did the trick.


----------



## ShineOn (Oct 24, 2002)

Check out the Symantec website. They have detailed instructions on what to delete and what registry entries to remove to "really" clean it up.

ShineOn.


"Come in here, dear boy, have a cigar, you're gonna go far. You're gonna fly high, you're never gonna die, you're gonna make it if you try, they're gonna love you."

- Waters


----------



## JanJ (Nov 13, 2002)

To Shine On,
Your suggestion to go to www.permissionedmedia.com to uninstall the Permedia Ads worked like a charm!! I did receive one of these cards last week but had no idea it could cause so much harm. Thanks a million...
JanJ


----------



## never55 (Nov 13, 2002)

The StuckRects Registry hack worked like a champ! 

I just want to point out a couple things:

1. I still don't see any relationship between the missing taskbar icons that "StuckRects" removal fixed and the "W32.Friendgreet.worm".

2. While Outlook may be the most common targeted vehicle for implenting and distributing viruses, trojans, and worms, there is a false security that is fostered with the use of other other email clients such as Netscape, Opera, and Mozilla. In fact, I have had better overall security with Outloook because my Norton Antivirus works more comprehensively with it than it does with the other clients.



- never55!!!


----------



## ShineOn (Oct 24, 2002)

1. The friendgreet.worm program, when installed, caused active, minimized programs to disappear from the taskbar. When uninstalled, the minimized program icons appear as normal. I can't speak to the registry hack you used, but if you didn't remove freindgreet, you may still be sending out "greeting cards" unbeknownst to you, to everyone in your address book.

2. Outlook/exchange, even if kept current with patches and security fixes, is the biggest target for mass-mailing email worms. When the epidemic of mass-mailing worms and trojans started, they exploited Outlook and its holes almost exclusively. Until the worm-writers started sending their own SMTP engines along, and started looking at sources other than the Outlook address book, those of us using non-Microsoft email systems did not contribute to the spread of the worms. Even today, if you don't have an antivirus realtime monitor that is kept current and have not applied all the security patches and bug fixes to your Outlook, Exchange, Explorer, IIS, etc., you are most likely to be one of the hundreds of thousands (millions?) of typhoid marys spreading any new MS-flaw-exploiting worm that comes along, over and over. It's nice that you keep current with these things, but your average home user doesn't. That's why my AV gateway stops a couple of hundred email-borne virii daily. Not because of people like you and me, but because of the "unwashed masses" out there blithely wandering the web with unpatched, unprotected systems.

It doesn't help that the security level for the default installation of most MS systems has been "wide open." I hope they start shipping "closed tight" default installs as part of their new commitment to security.


----------



## mysecret (Nov 10, 2002)

I am responding to this post because of a tip that was given to me by a friend. In each and every e-mail account that I use, I add Aaa [email protected] in your @address for that account, as a new contact. I do this as well with my address book in windows. This causes a fault when the worm or virus attempts to run, and isnt able to continue to the rest of the addresses I have listed.

Have a great day


----------



## ShineOn (Oct 24, 2002)

That's a neat trick. Now that your secret is out, it won't be long before a script-kiddie or worm artist comes up with a workaround...

Nothing beats plugging the holes, and the easiest way to plug most of them is to replace what looks like swiss cheese in its native form with a nice, firm, aged cheddar...  That way you can spend your energies on fixing the other leaks... Even the little dutch boy only had two thumbs.


... And did we tell you the name of the game, boy? We call it "Riding the Gravy Train."

- Waters.


----------



## never55 (Nov 13, 2002)

In my registry perusal I even found a couple keys that Symantec hadn't listed...

Concerning Exchange and Outlook - I agree that they're the main targets. However, if the proper security is put into place and maintained, then by reason of imperviosity virus, trojan and worm infestations are more unlikely than a moderately maintained Netscape, Mozilla, Opera, etc...

Just my .02 ...

never55


----------



## pbartholow (Aug 13, 2003)

Hey all.

I'm having the same symptoms in XP as the problem that was previously resolved, but I have definitely not installed the friend greeting software - I haven't gotten that E-mail (and subsequently, neither has everyone in my private and professional lives), and I'm also not gullible enough to do anything like that.

I looked through my Registry and found a StuckRects2 key, which I removed, and that didn't fix it. I also searched for OTMS.exe, which I didn't have, and I didn't have any Pmedia processes running, either.

Anyone know if there's another way to get this problem to occur? Once again, the problem is that I don't have tasks showing up in my task bar. As a result, I can only switch tasks using Alt-Tab.

Thanks for any help!

-Peter


----------



## Kublai Khan (Jan 15, 2004)

Hello pbartholow, helo all,

I had exactly the same problem with XP (no OTMS, no Pmedia etc. and the Stuckrects2-trick did not work, too) but I finally found the solution. There exists a little script that does a few changes in the registry and within seconds everything is working fine again. Here is the link: 
http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/xp_taskbar_desktop_fixall.vbs

I hope this helps! K.K.


----------



## azureuk (May 29, 2004)

Kublai Khan said:


> Hello pbartholow, helo all,
> 
> I had exactly the same problem with XP (no OTMS, no Pmedia etc. and the Stuckrects2-trick did not work, too) but I finally found the solution. There exists a little script that does a few changes in the registry and within seconds everything is working fine again. Here is the link:
> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/xp_taskbar_desktop_fixall.vbs
> ...


Thanks so much!!!!! It worked out just in seconds, and I have been struggling for 2days!!! It is sort of magic :up:


----------



## uccellino (Jul 25, 2004)

Kublai Khan - 
I was having the same exact problem on XP and your link fixed the problem in seconds! I was struggling with the lost minimized programs, so I screamed when it got fixed! I had run so many virus scans and even the tech support guy at Toshiba told me to reinstall the whole thing - Thanks so much!!!


----------



## eagle.mccoy (Apr 19, 2005)

Hey guys,
It sounds like you know what you are doing... however, I can't seem to fix this same problem. I have looked in my control panel / add - remove programs and the file you are telling us to delete is not there (for me)... Any suggestions?

Derek


----------



## eagle.mccoy (Apr 19, 2005)

Kublai Khan said:


> Hello pbartholow, helo all,
> 
> I had exactly the same problem with XP (no OTMS, no Pmedia etc. and the Stuckrects2-trick did not work, too) but I finally found the solution. There exists a little script that does a few changes in the registry and within seconds everything is working fine again. Here is the link:
> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/xp_taskbar_desktop_fixall.vbs
> ...


 Kublai
YOU ARE THE MAN!!!! AWESOME!!! IT WORKS THANK YOU


----------



## adrov (Aug 16, 2005)

IT WORKS IT WORKS!!!
Thanks a LOT, I'm almost ready to reinstall the WinXP, and Finally this is the solution. Hope most users keep reading until find the link that you posted (I'been looking hard for 3 days!!!).
Thanks again.


----------



## TechnoPunk (Jul 29, 2007)

im kinda new here...
but i tried Rolling Rog way to resolved my taskbar problems...and it works!!!
thanx man...really aprreciated yourhelp...


----------



## TechnoPunk (Jul 29, 2007)

yup this forum really helps!!!...the best ever after days of searching for someone who can help me wit my damn taskbar problems...thank god i found this forum...:up:


----------



## angelixstar (Feb 10, 2008)

Kublai Khan said:


> Hello pbartholow, helo all,
> 
> I had exactly the same problem with XP (no OTMS, no Pmedia etc. and the Stuckrects2-trick did not work, too) but I finally found the solution. There exists a little script that does a few changes in the registry and within seconds everything is working fine again. Here is the link:
> http://www.kellys-korner-xp.com/regs_edits/xp_taskbar_desktop_fixall.vbs
> ...


Oh WOW! thanks to your suggestion and my com was back to normal in just a few seconds...thanks loads!


----------



## angelixstar (Feb 10, 2008)

yupp... i agree that this forum is really awesome


----------

